# Fat Bikes for Fat Guys



## RideEagleCO (Nov 8, 2012)

I live where it snows a lot and have been kicking around the idea of a fat bike to stay in riding shape during the winter. (I live near Vail and ski a lot, but it isn't the same). I live on a golf course where they groom a multi use skate ski/snowshoe/whatever track that might work to ride on. 

Anyways, any clydes out there on fat bikes? If so, which ones? Anyone riding on snow? What size tire, biggest one possible since I'm 250 lbs?

Any other fat bike thought/comments/reviews/gripes welcome.


----------



## hendricks97 (Aug 7, 2013)

I rode the Necro Pug a year and a half ago when I weighed about 250. Unfortunately it never snowed while I owned it.


----------



## sir_crackien (Feb 3, 2008)

I have more than once considered a Fat bike but just cant justify it for a number of reasons. The biggest one is that I almost never snows near me. But it I did have a reason (like you do) to have one I would! being bigger individuals on this forum I would look for a Fat Fat bike, ones that take over 4" tires, because of our extra weight it will give you more floatation on softer snow.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

One of the new 109mm frames that will handle a Clownshoe rim with Bud and Lou tires. 
These tires measure out at almost 5". That's as big as it gets right now.


----------



## hendricks97 (Aug 7, 2013)

It never snowed the whole time I had mine. It was such a great bike that it became my go-to bike for anything less than 50 miles.


----------



## chriskmurray (Dec 29, 2013)

There are lots of great quality bikes out there. I would simply look for one that is capable of clearing 5" wide tires.

What kind of price range are you looking in?


----------



## Stockli Boy (Feb 3, 2012)

Call GearX in GWS, ride with them up Sunlight on Tuesday or Thursday nights. They will let you ride one of their bikes. You'll know if it's right for you by the time you get to the warming shack. Once the holiday mess at the resorts is over, I'll hang up my skis and resume fatbiking with those boys and many others. And, I'm definitely a clyde, no question. The snowshoe trails at BC are also beckoning.


----------



## Gigantic (Aug 31, 2012)

I'm 6'8 & 275. I had a surly pugsley from last Jan-Sept; I've been riding an origin-8 Crawler since october and I'm currently in the process of building a 9:Zero:7 Tusken. Personally, I prefer the 65mm/4" tire combo, but it only snows a few times a year here in Philly and I ride the fat all year round. My 9:Zero:7 will have a set of 80mm, 65mm and 29er+ rims fr maximum versatility.


----------



## donalson (Apr 13, 2004)

I had a fat front on my last 29er... I can see the alure of a fat bike... if I lived a bit closer to the beach (i'm about 30 min drive away) I can see building up a fat bike with a geared hub...

add a 29er wheelset and you've got a very versatile bike


----------



## Clydesdale Clint (Sep 6, 2013)

I'd go for a 170mm symmetrical bike with Nates and Rolling Darryl rims if your main ride is going to be a groomed multiuse path. Ride it as mtb in summer as well with same tires or a second set of wheels with 29er rims. 

5" tires are overkill for a groomed path, and there are too many compromises with those designs. 

Salsa Mukluk is a good choice. Good value and very flexible bike.


----------



## SasquatchSC (Mar 11, 2004)

6'8" 310, my XXL Surly Moonlander in fresh 6" powder is a blast! It's one hell of a workout though.

It's snowed a few more times since that pic. Of course I had to take her out every time. Not only that, I've been on it almost exclusively since I bought it in August. It's every bit as fun in the dry as it is in the snow!


----------



## Dawgprimo (Mar 7, 2004)

Nice!!
Sweet bike SasquatchSC !
Exactly what I want....even though we don't get much snow where I live, just once or twice in a year and not long.
I still want one!


----------



## SasquatchSC (Mar 11, 2004)

Dawgprimo said:


> Nice!!
> Sweet bike SasquatchSC !
> Exactly what I want....even though we don't get much snow where I live, just once or twice in a year and not long.
> I still want one!


Thanks! It's totally unnecessary, but since when did that matter? hehehe

The comments by hikers/bikers/equestrians is usually pretty entertaining when you go by em! I've never had people whip out their cameras for any other bike i've owned. They do for this one!


----------



## Streetdoctor (Oct 14, 2011)

As someone who also lives where it snows, and knows that vail gets quite a bit of snow. You want to be able to fit Bud/Lou's… Aside from a wide bottom bracket I'd love to hear about the set backs a 190mm frame has. I have zero issues with mine. Wouldn't go more narrow then a 100mm rim either. After all you're looking for a bike that rides well in the winter, not one that just gets by. 

IMO a 4" tired bike is a jack of all trades master of none. I have a 29er hard tail and FS to ride in the summer.


----------



## Clydesdale Clint (Sep 6, 2013)

Streetdoctor said:


> IMO a 4" tired bike is a jack of all trades master of none. I have a 29er hard tail and FS to ride in the summer.


I agree with you, but only in the context that you have two other off-road bikes.

I think the 4" bike makes a lot of sense if it is your only off-road bike. I wouldn't want to be riding Bud/Lou in summertime...


----------



## Streetdoctor (Oct 14, 2011)

I guess I was assuming the OP has a summer bike since he stated he wants to stay in riding shape. Buying a 190mm frame would give you the option of running whatevwe tire size you like also...


----------



## skr29er (Jan 14, 2012)

I am 6'4' 230lbs and am loving my new Specialized FatBoy. 190mm rear and 4.6 tires standard. 31lbs stock without pedals. Fantastic grip in the snow thus far and has also been a lot of fun on snow free singletrack.


----------



## Sasquatch1413 (Nov 6, 2008)

6'4" 330 lbs on a 2013 Mukluk 3. Its been holding up very well with a few upgrades. I drilled out the front unholy rolling darryl, laced in a Hope Fatsno rear hub, and upgraded to a race face crankset. Wheels have been holding up well under my girth. I also ditched the nates for some larry's as the nate is overkill for the snow we get in KC.


----------



## RideEagleCO (Nov 8, 2012)

Thanks for the comments, Stokli, I stopped by GX in GWS, and they were closed. The Sunlight place had the KHS. It is only a 4 incher though. I looked at a Fatboy, and it was about the same weight as my summer Tallboy with the Huffy build (DXC). I would be looking specifically for winter performance. Would probably take it out on some summer rides just for the hell of it, but I will keep a separate summer bike (thinking about upgrading that too, but that's a whole other discussion). Anyways, I think I need to either test drive some, or just suck it up and pull the trigger on something...


----------



## skr29er (Jan 14, 2012)

RideEagleCO I have a FatBoy and I really like it. We have had more snow than normal and it has been great. But it has also been a fun bike on snow free trail. It steers, handles, rides very well especially for a fatbike. I would not consider it to be a snow only bike. I have three 29ers; Carbon HT, FS XC, and SS HT and while I love all of them I can still see myself riding the FatBoy some during the summer.


----------



## Stockli Boy (Feb 3, 2012)

RideEagleCO said:


> Thanks for the comments, Stokli, I stopped by GX in GWS, and they were closed.


GearX is closed on Sundays and Mondays, sorry, I should have mentioned that. You can also check out Twenty2cycles right there in the Vail Valley (although most of their demos are also at GearX). There's a series of fatbike races on the Western Slope too, I think Leadville or Tennessee Pass is next, and there will be demo booths at the events, so getting on a bike is not too hard.

There are many debates on 170 vs 190 rear ends, as well as other design & component discussions, but until you've hopped on a bike don't let those cloud your vision. Once you've decided you like the big tires, then you can get into the nitty-gritty, but the bike that fits best will be ridden most, regardless of parts.


----------



## RideEagleCO (Nov 8, 2012)

Thanks for the info, I'm also thinking about upgrading to a Yeti or Pivot this summer, so I may put the overtime money towards that now that it is half way through the winter and Fat Boys are hard to come by.


----------

